# Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 crashing using AMD RADEON



## Wim Hoek (Jun 14, 2017)

Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 has become totally unsuable and is crashing continuously. When I switch off the GPU performance it is stable again but very slow. This used to work like charm. We have a second PC at home with simular configuration with the same problem. I am using Windows 10. Any suggestions on how to fix this?

Graphics Processor Info:
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13474 Core Profile Context 22.19.162.4
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
LanguageVersion: 4.50


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2017)

Your problem is probably the buggy AMD driver.  Take a look at this solution from Adobe: Issues with Photoshop Lightroom CC/Lightroom 6 and certain AMD drivers | Windows


----------



## Den (Jun 15, 2017)

Also have an AMD 7800 series  (7870) and it has never been "Buggy" about anything.  (perpetual not cc version)
EDIT: Never have ticked the GPU performance box, perhaps that is why.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 15, 2017)

Wim Hoek said:


> Lightroom CC 2015.10.1 has become totally unsuable and is crashing continuously. When I switch off the GPU performance it is stable again but very slow. This used to work like charm. We have a second PC at home with simular configuration with the same problem. I am using Windows 10. Any suggestions on how to fix this?



Keep the GPU turned off In LR, for now.

I have already reported this problem to Adobe and got a confirmation that it is a bug with the latest driver.

John


----------



## Mike-Photos (Jun 16, 2017)

From Simon Chen, chief techy at Adobe:

"Thank you Lance. I can confirm that this trick seems to work based on my testings with AMD Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4. As you suggested, launch the "AMD Settings” utility software installed as part of the driver software updates, click on Gaming, then Global Settings, then click on "Wait for Vertical Refresh" and set it to "Always on". Lr seems to work fine without crashing the AMD GPU driver.

If you later toggle the "Wait for Vertical Refresh" settings back and set it to "Always off", Lr also does NOT crash.  The actual value of "Wait for Vertical Refresh” does not seems to matter, but the act of toggling the "Wait for Vertical Refresh” seems to change some driver factory default settings that would workaround the Lightroom crash."


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 16, 2017)

I read this elsewhere and have been testing it. So far, it appears to work - no crashes.


----------

